# Retirement real estate



## Reloader (Nov 15, 2020)

I retired two years ago after 44 years working in a paper making factory. After retirement we purchased 45 acres adjacent to our home which provides enough firewood to keep the house warm and enough wild game to keep the freezer full. While it may not an investment that pays financially, I certainly enjoy working on my own property.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Nice!
What state?


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

To me, dirt is more valuable than gold.
As far as an investment, it is hard for me to see the downside.


----------



## Reloader (Nov 15, 2020)

Wolf mom said:


> Nice!
> What state?


Northwest Oregon.


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

Beautiful views.


----------



## kinnb (Oct 23, 2011)

welcome!


----------



## RibbyR (Mar 15, 2020)

My partner and I are looking at Middletown for our retirement destination in about 3 years. Considering buying in the next year or so (if another Covid doesn't come) and renting it out till we move there. Why Middletown? It seems to hit the sweet spot between the beach and access to cities and offers some of the amenities we're seeking. In no particular order: biking/hiking trails nearby interesting restaurants reasonable real estate prices (we currently live in Charleston, SC, which is a real estate pressure cooker) good local healthcare options (dental, vision, hospitals) some art and cultural events Perfectly our retirement destination would be Italy (we love this country and plan our 3 months trip, got all documents translated through https://thewordpoint.com/languagеs/italian-translation-services  once all this corona stuff ends or becomes controlled) but we, as Americans, cannot just pick yourself and move to ANY EU country. There’s that pesky little problem of a VISA to contend with. You can buy property and fix it up, but you can only live there 90 days out of every 180 days..


----------

